

Ask HN: How do you build a self-serve ad network to compete with Google? - shafqat

Can anyone point me to good resources online to read up about the intricacies/challenges/opportunities of starting an ad network?<p>Specifically, would love to hear about:<p>1) How to initially sign up advertisers
2) How to initially sign up publishers
3) Technical challenges<p>Also, the question is posed in the context of local, self-serve ads (so signing up small local businesses rather than a Toyota or United)
======
maxdemarzi
I would look into <http://www.openx.org/ad-server> and that community for
advice.

------
fleitz
Why don't you arbitrage Google's system? Do the buy for the client and charge
them for the service.

Your main problem is how to sign up advertisers, once you have the advertisers
then worry about setting up your infrastructure.

~~~
shafqat
Yeah, I'd love to read more about the challenges previous companies have faced
when trying to sign up local advertisers.

